# Teaching someone icefish, gills



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

When my old buddy sold his place last spring, he invited the new buyers to the bar and called a few friends to meet the new people. My wife and I hit it off with the new couple. 
The new friend has summer fished all his life, but never ice fished.
As it turns out, I'm not a teacher. But I'm trying to show him. I gave him a couple old rod and lent him an auger. We been out 4 times and I've out fished him about 5 to 1. 
I've stressed the need for a good spring bobber. Now I'm thinking maybe his spring is straight inline with his rod instead of being bent to the inside were he can see a full profile of it.
Maybe I should tell his to "teases" the fish with his jigging, not "challenge or scare" them. 
I guess next time I need to just put my rod down and watch him instead of doing my thing while he does his. 
Maybe I should switch rods with him so we both can see and feel each other's......... Boy that went south.

Any body else think of anything I can do to try to get guy headed in the right direction faster? Like I said before, I must not be a good teacher


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Tell him to spit on the hook and jig little...


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Dunk that teardrop in his beer.😂


----------



## Gillz (Jul 24, 2021)

It’s a game of patience. You have to really CONCENTRATE on the rod tip. Subtle jigging. Jig and slowly raise it up to trigger bites at times.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

Gillz said:


> It’s a game of patience. You have to really CONCENTRATE on the rod tip. Subtle jigging. Jig and slowly raise it up to trigger bites at times.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I agree. We get out there and I concentrate on my fishing and forget about him..
He’s a good guy and is trying. And he’s still having fun.
I know he changes rods a lot. Long and short. Still trying to figure out what he likes more


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

Each guy develops his own techniques over time. Nothing motivates me more than getting my butt handed to me by the fish. I have never used any kind of strike indicator in my life and most likely never will, and I catch just as many as the next guy. I read my line and feel my line for the slightest resistance.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

I like the idea of watching him for awhile. After you start catching a few have him come over to your spot and fish for a half an hour and see if you can give him a few pointers.


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

Take him somewhere where he can sight fish so he can "see" how lite they bite. When he puts the visual with the feeling it may help.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Flag Up said:


> Each guy develops his own techniques over time. Nothing motivates me more than getting my butt handed to me by the fish. I have never used any kind of strike indicator in my life and most likely never will, and I catch just as many as the next guy. I read my line and feel my line for the slightest resistance.


This. Yellow line and watch the line... 

Also sounds like you catch em. Take your time to teach, not fish


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Gillgitter said:


> Take him somewhere where he can sight fish so he can "see" how lite they bite. When he puts the visual with the feeling it may help.


Sounds like a typical man thing lol

One thing that could help this guy is technology... a simple flasher could teach him how the fish react to teasing.


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

snortwheeze said:


> This. Yellow line and watch the line...
> 
> Also sounds like you catch em. Take your time to teach, not fish


Never used yellow, do the fish see the line? This sure would help my old man eyes! I'm already carrying 6 rods so I don't have to switch jigs. 😁


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

I don't use colored line. I use ice flurocarbon 3#. I also don't use any type of spring bobber. Right now I'm using a ML Jason Mitchell dead meat stick that has a red/yellow very sensitive tip. I watch the line and tip and do fairly well. Spikes on a jig work great and stay on much longer than a wax worm. Smaller jigs seem to be bit more than the bigger ones. Game changer this year has been a vexilar to locate fish. Pretty cool watching the jig and watching the colors come up from green to yellow to red and then hook the fish. I sometimes sit with the vexilar and other times just use it at first then hole hop. It's amazing that 5-10 feet away drill another hole and hook fish if the original hole isn't producing.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Flag Up said:


> Never used yellow, do the fish see the line? This sure would help my old man eyes! I'm already carrying 6 rods so I don't have to switch jigs. 😁


I switched to yellow line a couple years ago and it has had zero effect on the number of bites I get from gills, specks and perch. Sure makes seeing the line easier.

As far as teaching someone to fish gills...I think practice makes perfect. The #1 thing to stress is to change if it isn't working. Change locations, jig colors, change jig size, change jigging aggressively to passive, to dead stick, to getting them to hit on the way up, trying to get them to hit on the way down, etc. I see so many guys sit in one place catching nothing and changing nothing- it makes me question how many people are truly insane out there.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Ieatshrooms said:


> I switched to yellow line a couple years ago and it has had zero effect on the number of bites I get from gills, specks and perch. Sure makes seeing the line easier.
> 
> As far as teaching someone to fish gills...I think practice makes perfect. The #1 thing to stress is to change if it isn't working. Change locations, jig colors, change jig size, change jigging aggressively to passive, to dead stick, to getting them to hit on the way up, trying to get them to hit on the way down, etc. I see so many guys sit in one place catching nothing and changing nothing- it makes me question how many people are truly insane out there.


A handful years back I fished with 2 other guys on Wixom lake. We fished all day. The other guys shared a shanty and I was on my own about 10 yards away.

They marked fish all day just like I did. I caught a ton of gills and crappie. They caught 2 between them. I even went over and pulled a few from their holes lol.

When it comes to gills thru the ice it seems many times detail and technique is absolutely critical. I can see it being frustrating to a complete noob.


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm using P-line 3lb. fluoro currently. Any recommendation on a quality yellow fluorocarbon? I try it.


----------



## downfloat (May 3, 2007)

I prefer a higher 4 pound test Hi-vis main line, find that really easy to see and sense those "up" bites. Then change my leader to match what the fish will tolerate. Typically 1 or 2 lb flouro leader. 

Sent from my moto g power using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Flag Up said:


> Never used yellow, do the fish see the line? This sure would help my old man eyes! I'm already carrying 6 rods so I don't have to switch jigs. 😁


Nope, not at all..



downfloat said:


> I prefer a higher 4 pound test Hi-vis main line, find that really easy to see and sense those "up" bites. Then change my leader to match what the fish will tolerate. Typically 1 or 2 lb flouro leader.
> 
> Sent from my moto g power using Michigan Sportsman mobile app



Exactly. Learned with yellow. Can't fish without. Be lost even trying.. I have tried and can't fish. See the up, sideways, slack, Rapala "thump" spoon "stop"..... can't barely remember feeling a fish before I seen line and had a hook set


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

Gillgitter said:


> Take him somewhere where he can sight fish so he can "see" how lite they bite. When he puts the visual with the feeling it may help.


never sight fished with long rods outside . no shanty


sureshot006 said:


> Sounds like a typical man thing lol
> 
> One thing that could help this guy is technology... a simple flasher could teach him how the fish react to teasing.


he has been using mine all year


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

jimbo said:


> he has been using mine all year


Well, may God help him lol


----------



## FFPO (Jul 28, 2020)

I would not sweat it. He's only been out a handful of times. Don't expect him to be as good as you. Being good at anything takes time, and if he sticks with it, he will eventually get it. You can throw tips his way, but nothing beats time on the water when it comes to developing skills for fishing.


----------

